# Samsung PM961 256GB benchmark concerns



## UltraS (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello all,

I've recently purchased the Samsung PM961 Polaris 256GB M.2 SSD for the main replacement of my Sata 3 SSD.

I am currently using it on the PCI-E 3.0 x16 lane (running at x4) on my Z97 Vii Ranger (Asus) using the Asus M.2 X4 PCI-E Mini Adapter Card, which I believe should give it 32gb/s to use.

I have attached benchmark results running on Crystaldiskmark 5.2. Am I correct in being concerned about the speeds I am getting?

Many thanks


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2016)

What are the advertised speeds of that particular drive?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 1, 2016)

So what are wrong with those speeds? That looks about correct.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Drive is advertised for 3000MB/s read and 1150MB/s write.  You're getting 2983MB/s read and 1264MB/s write.  Almost exactly dead on for read and actually a little over for writes.  I'm not sure what the problem is?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 1, 2016)

What concerns?

Are you noticing anything by eyes?

Maybe the issue at hand is that OP doesn't know what to expect?


----------



## slozomby (Nov 1, 2016)

4k random read is always slow in this bench


----------



## cdawall (Nov 1, 2016)

slozomby said:


> 4k random read is always slow in this bench



4K random with that drive is one of the highest ones you will ever see


----------



## UltraS (Nov 1, 2016)

I have no major concerns really. I was just interested in the two 4k speeds being different from other M.2 speeds I've seen.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 1, 2016)

If you think it's too slow, simply return the SSD.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 1, 2016)

cdawall said:


> 4K random with that drive is one of the highest ones you will ever see


I agree the drive is fast. the benchmark numbers for 4k random read is very slow regardless of the drive.


----------



## UltraS (Nov 1, 2016)

Returning the drive is not necessary. I am actually quite impressed with the drive compared to my Sata 3 SSD.

Quite reasonable in price too.


----------



## bug (Nov 1, 2016)

UltraS said:


> I have no major concerns really. I was just interested in the two 4k speeds being different from other M.2 speeds I've seen.


I've said it many times before: everybody like to tout sequential speeds when it comes to NVMe/PCIe drives and almost nobody talks how random speeds are barely improved. So yeah, when you look at the big picture, those random speeds look a bit off. But that's what you can expect.


----------

